# Euro 2020-1 Prediction League



## Piece (May 26, 2021)

Thread for Euro predictions league. 

1pt for a team's correct goal count.
3pt for a correct result but incorrect score
5pt for exactly right.

Thus you can score between 0 and 5. 😎

Predictions allowed up to kick off - not after - just post here. 

Other prediction categories:

Winner -10pts
Final four - 4pts each one
Golden Boot - 5pts
Golden Glove - 4pts
Worst Team - 4pts

More updates nearer the time.


----------



## Piece (Jun 7, 2021)

OK, it's a few days away, so the here are the first set of fixtures. Rules are still as above. I also need predictions for the other categories.

*MATCH DAY 1 of 3:*

Jun 11    20:00    Turkey  v  Italy
Jun 12    14:00    Wales  v Switzerland
Jun 12    17:00    Denmark v  Finland
Jun 12    20:00    Belgium  v  Russia
Jun 13    14:00    England  v  Croatia
Jun 13    17:00    Austria  v  North Macedonia
Jun 13    20:00    Netherlands  v  Ukraine
Jun 14    14:00    Scotland  v  Czech Republic
Jun 14    17:00    Poland  v  Slovakia
Jun 14    20:00    Spain  v  Sweden
Jun 15    17:00    Hungary  v  Portugal
Jun 15    20:00    France  v  Germany

*OTHER:
*
Winner:
Final four:
Golden Boot:
Golden Glove:
Worst Team:


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2021)

*MATCH DAY 1 of 3:*

Jun 11    20:00    Turkey  v  Italy 0-1
Jun 12    14:00    Wales  v Switzerland 1-1
Jun 12    17:00    Denmark v  Finland 2-0
Jun 12    20:00    Belgium  v  Russia 2-1
Jun 13    14:00    England  v  Croatia 1-1
Jun 13    17:00    Austria  v  North Macedonia 1-0
Jun 13    20:00    Netherlands  v  Ukraine 2-0
Jun 14    14:00    Scotland  v  Czech Republic 0-0
Jun 14    17:00    Poland  v  Slovakia 1-0
Jun 14    20:00    Spain  v  Sweden 2-1
Jun 15    17:00    Hungary  v  Portugal 0-3
Jun 15    20:00    France  v  Germany 2-1

*OTHER:*

Winner: France
Final four: France, Belgium, Portugal, Germany.
Golden Boot: C.Ronaldo
Golden Glove: Courtois
Worst Team: Hungary (assuming it's least points & worst goal difference) - they really got the short straw.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 7, 2021)

*MATCH DAY 1 of 3:*

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy 0-2
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland 1-1
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland 2-2
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia 3-0
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia 2-1
Jun 13 17:00 Austria v North Macedonia 3-0
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine 2-0
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland v Czech Republic 2-2
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia 2-1
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden 0-1
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal 0-3
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany 2-1

*OTHER:*

Winner: France 
Final four: Belgium, Italy, England, France 
Golden Boot: Harry Kane
Golden Glove: Lloris
Worst Team: North Macedonia


----------



## Rooter (Jun 7, 2021)

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy 0-3
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland 1-2
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland 1-1
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia 3-1
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia 1-0
Jun 13 17:00 Austria v North Macedonia 2-0
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine 2-0
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland v Czech Republic 1-2
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia 0-0
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden 2-0
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal 0-3
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany 1-2

*OTHER:*

Winner: Belgium
Final four: France, Belgium, Holland, Spain
Golden Boot: Lukaku
Golden Glove: Courtois
Worst Team: Finland


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 7, 2021)

MATCH DAY 1 of 3:

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy 1-2
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland 0-1
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland 2-1
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia 2-1
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia 1-1
Jun 13 17:00 Austria v North Macedonia 3-2
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine 1-1
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland v Czech Republic 0-1
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia 1-1
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden 2-1
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal 0-3
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany 2-1

OTHER:

Winner: France
Final four: Belgium, France, England, Portugal
Golden Boot: Mbappe
Golden Glove: Courtois
Worst Team: Hungary


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 7, 2021)

*MATCH DAY 1 of 3:*

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy 0-2
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland 1-1
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland 1-0
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia 3-0
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia 2-1
Jun 13 17:00 Austria v North Macedonia 3-0
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine 2-0
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland v Czech Republic 0-2
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia 1-1
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden 2-1
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal 0-2
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany 1-1

*OTHER:*

Winner: France
Final four: France, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany
Golden Boot: Lukaku
Golden Glove: Courtois
Worst Team: Hungary


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2021)

MATCH DAY 1 of 3:

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy 1-1
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland 1-2
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland 2-0
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia 3-0
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia 1-1
Jun 13 17:00 Austria v N Macedonia 4-0
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine 3-1
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland v Czech Rep 0-2
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia 1-0
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden 2-1
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal 0-2
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany 2-2

OTHER:

Winner: England
Final four: England, Italy, Portugal, Germany
Golden Boot: Ronaldo
Golden Glove: Pickford
Worst Team: Scotland


----------



## IanMcC (Jun 7, 2021)

Week 1 predictions attached
	


Winner: Germany
Final four: Belgium, Germany, Ukraine, Spain
Golden Boot: Lukaku
Golden Glove: Dont know the criterea, but the Italian keeper will have most clean sheets. He will probably be Donnarumma
Worst Team: Finland


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			OTHER:

Winner: England

Golden Glove: Pickford
		
Click to expand...

 I thought we were talking this seriously?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy1-2
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland 1-1
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland2-1
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia3-1
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia2-1
Jun 13 17:00 Austria v North Macedonia2-0
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine3-1
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland v Czech Republic2-1
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia2-1
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden2-0
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal1-2
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany2-1

OTHER:

Winner:France
Final four:France, England, Spain, Germany
Golden Boot: Mbappe.
Golden Glove:Belgium keeper.
Worst Team: North Macedonia.


----------



## Piece (Jun 9, 2021)

*MATCH DAY 1 of 3:*

Jun 11    20:00    Turkey  v  Italy 0-2
Jun 12    14:00    Wales  v Switzerland 0-1
Jun 12    17:00    Denmark v  Finland 1-1
Jun 12    20:00    Belgium  v  Russia 3-0
Jun 13    14:00    England  v  Croatia 1-1
Jun 13    17:00    Austria  v  North Macedonia 0-0
Jun 13    20:00    Netherlands  v  Ukraine 1-0
Jun 14    14:00    Scotland  v  Czech Republic 0-1
Jun 14    17:00    Poland  v  Slovakia 2-2
Jun 14    20:00    Spain  v  Sweden 1-1
Jun 15    17:00    Hungary  v  Portugal 0-2
Jun 15    20:00    France  v  Germany 2-1

*OTHER:*

Winner: Italy - just to be different!
Final four: Italy, England, Belgium, France
Golden Boot: Benzema
Golden Glove: Lloris
Worst Team: Hungary


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 9, 2021)

MATCH DAY 1 of 3:

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy 1-0
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland 1-2
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland 2-0
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia 3-0
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia 2-0
Jun 13 1700 Austria v North Macedonia 3-0
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine 2-1
Jun 14 1400 Scotland v Czech Republic 1-0
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia 2-1
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden 3-1
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal 1-3
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany 3-2

OTHER:

Winner: France
Final four:France, Germany, England🤞🏻, Spain
Golden Boot:Harry Kane.
Golden Glove: Kasper Schmeichel
Worst Team: North Macedonia


----------



## Piece (Jun 10, 2021)

One more day to go...get those predictions in


----------



## Piece (Jun 10, 2021)

24 hrs to go...any more for any more!?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2021)

Was it a cash prize for the winner or just vouchers? I forget what we agreed...


----------



## bernix (Jun 11, 2021)

*MATCH DAY 1 of 3:*

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy  0-2
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland 1-3
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland  4-0
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia  2-0
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia 1-1
Jun 13 17:00 Austria v North Macedonia 0-0
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine 1-0
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland v Czech Republic  1-1
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia 2-0
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden  2-0
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal  0-1
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany  1-1

*OTHER:*

Winner: France
Final four: France, Italy, Belgium, Portugal
Golden Boot: Kylian M'Bappé
Golden Glove: Gianluigi Donnarumma
Worst Team: Hungary


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 11, 2021)

*MATCH DAY 1 of 3:*

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey 0 - 1 Italy
Jun 12 14:00 Wales 1 - 0 Switzerland
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark 2 - 0 Finland
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium 2 - 1 Russia
Jun 13 14:00 England 1 - 1 Croatia
Jun 13 17:00 Austria 2 - 0 North Macedonia
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands 2 - 0 Ukraine
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland 1 - 2 Czech Republic
Jun 14 17:00 Poland 1 - 0 Slovakia
Jun 14 20:00 Spain 2 - 0 Sweden
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary 0 - 2 Portugal
Jun 15 20:00 France 2 - 1 Germany

*OTHER:*

Winner: France
Final four: Holland, Portugal, Belgium, France
Golden Boot: Mbappe
Golden Glove: Donnarumma
Worst Team: North Macedonia


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2021)

If there are any last minute changes to your predictions, can you do a fresh new post so that I can pick it up easily (as opposed to scrolling through to see edits in original posts).


----------



## MGFore (Jun 11, 2021)

*MATCH DAY 1 of 3:*

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy - 0-2
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland - 0-0
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland - 1-0
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia - 2-0
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia - 1-2
Jun 13 17:00 Austria v North Macedonia - 1-1 
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine - 1-0
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland v Czech Republic - 1-3
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia - 1-1
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden - 2-0
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal - 0-3
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany - 0-0

*OTHER:*

Winner: France
Final four: France, Netherlands, Portugal, Belgium
Golden Boot: Benzama
Golden Glove: Courtois
Worst Team: North macedonia


----------



## MGFore (Jun 11, 2021)

Biggest flop - Netherlands. Smoke me a kipper I'll be back for Breakfast!


----------



## Captainron (Jun 11, 2021)

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey 1 v Italy 1
Jun 12 14:00 Wales 2 v Switzerland 0
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark 0 v Finland 0
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium 3 v Russia 1
Jun 13 14:00 England 1 v Croatia 0
Jun 13 17:00 Austria 1 v North Macedonia 0
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands 4 v Ukraine 0
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland 2 v Czech Republic 0
Jun 14 17:00 Poland 1 v Slovakia 2
Jun 14 20:00 Spain 2 v Sweden 2
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary 0 v Portugal 3
Jun 15 20:00 France 2 v Germany 0

*OTHER:*

Winner: England
Final four: England, France, Belgium and Germany (not sure if that cobo is even possible) 
Golden Boot: Kane
Golden Glove: Pickford
Worst Team: Hungary


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2021)

Very last call....


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 11, 2021)

*MATCH DAY ONE*

Jun 11    20:00    Turkey  1 v 1 Italy
Jun 12    14:00    Wales  1 v 2 Switzerland
Jun 12    17:00    Denmark 2 v 0 Finland
Jun 12    20:00    Belgium  2 v 0 Russia
Jun 13    14:00    England  2 v 1 Croatia
Jun 13    17:00    Austria  2 v 0 North Macedonia
Jun 13    20:00    Netherlands  2 v  1 Ukraine
Jun 14    14:00    Scotland 0 v 1  Czech Republic
Jun 14    17:00    Poland  2 v 0  Slovakia
Jun 14    20:00    Spain 2 v 2 Sweden
Jun 15    17:00    Hungary 1 v  3 Portugal
Jun 15    20:00    France  1 v 0 Germany

*OTHER:*

Winner: France
Final four: France, Belgium, England, Germany
Golden Boot: Lukaku
Golden Glove: Courtois
Worst Team: Finland


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2021)

MATCH DAY 1 of 3:

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy 1-2
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland 0-1
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland 3-1
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia 2-0
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia 1-1
Jun 13 17:00 Austria v North Macedonia 2-1
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine 3-1
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland v Czech Republic 0-2
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia 2-0
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden 2-0
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal 1-2
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany 1-1

OTHER:

Winner: Italy
Final four: Portugal, France, Italy, Czech Republic
Golden Boot: Immobile
Golden Glove: Donnarumma
Worst Team: Hungary


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2021)

Table after one game


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			OTHER:

Winner: Italy
Final four: Portugal, France, Italy, *Czech Republic*
Golden Boot: Immobile
Golden Glove: Donnarumma
Worst Team: Hungary
		
Click to expand...

Errr what?? They don't have Poborsky and Baros anymore!


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2021)

ok am guessing i dont understand this thread???

I get no points for the correct result yet Ron gets 4 points for predicting a 1-1 draw and then a level 1 thinking spurs fan wants to try and call me out on a left field pick

ill head back to the footie thread with my tail between my legs


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			ok am guessing i dont understand this thread???

I get no points for the correct result yet Ron gets 4 points for predicting a 1-1 draw and then a level 1 thinking spurs fan wants to try and call me out on a left field pick

ill head back to the footie thread with my tail between my legs 

Click to expand...

Oooh, I think I have a spreadsheet error! Let me check. 👍


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2021)

Corrected! If there's any other issues, let me know!


----------



## Captainron (Jun 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			ok am guessing i dont understand this thread???

I get no points for the correct result yet Ron gets 4 points for predicting a 1-1 draw and then a level 1 thinking spurs fan wants to try and call me out on a left field pick

ill head back to the footie thread with my tail between my legs 

Click to expand...

My 1-1 was a solid pick. 4 points all the way. Your crazy 3-0 was pure insanity. The fact that it actually happened means rock all. Plus I threatened him with being a guest on a vlog that is filmed at Royal Ascot. He came round pretty quickly…,,


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			ok am guessing i dont understand this thread???

I get no points for the correct result yet Ron gets 4 points for predicting a 1-1 draw and then a level 1 thinking *spurs fan wants to try and call me out on a left field pick*

ill head back to the footie thread with my tail between my legs 

Click to expand...

Put it this way, in the words of Les Dennis, if it's up there I'll give you the money myself!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 12, 2021)

Jun 11 20:00 Turkey v Italy -
Jun 12 14:00 Wales v Switzerland 1-0
Jun 12 17:00 Denmark v Finland 1-0
Jun 12 20:00 Belgium v Russia 2-1
Jun 13 14:00 England v Croatia 2-1
Jun 13 17:00 Austria v North Macedonia 2-0
Jun 13 20:00 Netherlands v Ukraine 2-0
Jun 14 14:00 Scotland v Czech Republic 1-1
Jun 14 17:00 Poland v Slovakia 1-1
Jun 14 20:00 Spain v Sweden 2-1
Jun 15 17:00 Hungary v Portugal 0-3
Jun 15 20:00 France v Germany 2-1

OTHER:

Winner: Portugal 
Final four: Portugal- France-Belgium-England
Golden Boot:Ronaldinho
Golden Gloveickford
Worst Team:North Macedonia


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2021)

After today's games:




Players with same points are ordered by most number of 5 pointers, then 4 pointers, etc. At this early stage some are just ordered by alphabetical order.


----------



## Piece (Jun 13, 2021)

After today's games....


----------



## bernix (Jun 14, 2021)

I post my predicitions for Round 2 because i cannot access the Forum until Thursday

Jun 16 15:00 Finland v Russia 0-2
Jun 16 18:00 Turkey v Wales 1-1
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland 3-1
Jun 17 15:00 Ucraine v North Macedonia 2-0
Jun 17 18:00 Denmark v Belgium 1-2
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria 3-1
Jun 18 15:00 Sweden v Slovakia 1-1
Jun 18 18:00 Croatia v Czech Republic  3-0
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland 1-1
Jun 19 15:00 Hungary v France 0-4
Jun 19 18:00 Portugal v Germany 2-0
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland 3-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2021)

Are @Paperboy 's skills limited to domestic football??


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Are @Paperboy 's skills limited to domestic football??
		
Click to expand...

Don't really follow international football any more.


----------



## Piece (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks @bernix.

*Matchday 2 of 3:*

Jun 16    14:00    Finland  v  Russia
Jun 16    17:00    Turkey  v  Wales
Jun 16    20:00    Italy  v  Switzerland
Jun 17    14:00    Ukraine  v  North Macedonia
Jun 17    17:00    Denmark  v  Belgium
Jun 17    20:00    Netherlands  v  Austria
Jun 18    14:00    Sweden  v  Slovakia
Jun 18    17:00    Croatia  v  Czech Republic
Jun 18    20:00    England  v  Scotland
Jun 19    14:00    Hungary  v  France
Jun 19    17:00    Portugal  v  Germany
Jun 19    20:00    Spain  v  Poland


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 14, 2021)

*Matchday 2 of 3:*

Jun 16 14:00 Finland v Russia 0-2
Jun 16 17:00 Turkey v Wales 1-2
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland 2-1
Jun 17 14:00 Ukraine v North Macedonia 3-0
Jun 17 17:00 Denmark v Belgium 0-2
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria 3-1
Jun 18 14:00 Sweden v Slovakia 1-0
Jun 18 17:00 Croatia v Czech Republic 2-1
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland 3-1
Jun 19 14:00 Hungary v France 0-3
Jun 19 17:00 Portugal v Germany 1-2
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland 3-0


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2021)

Matchday 2 of 3:

Jun 16 14:00 Finland v Russia 1-1
Jun 16 17:00 Turkey v Wales 2-0
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland 3-1
Jun 17 14:00 Ukraine v N Macedonia 2-0
Jun 17 17:00 Denmark v Belgium 0-3
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria 2-1
Jun 18 14:00 Sweden v Slovakia 2-1
Jun 18 17:00 Croatia v Czech Republic 1-0
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland 2-0
Jun 19 14:00 Hungary v France 0-3
Jun 19 17:00 Portugal v Germany 2-1
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland 3-1


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 14, 2021)

*Matchday 2 of 3:*

Jun 16 14:00 Finland v Russia 2-2
Jun 16 17:00 Turkey v Wales 1-2
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland 2-0
Jun 17 14:00 Ukraine v North Macedonia 1-0
Jun 17 17:00 Denmark v Belgium 0-2
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria 3-1
Jun 18 14:00 Sweden v Slovakia 1-1
Jun 18 17:00 Croatia v Czech Republic 1-0
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland 3-1
Jun 19 14:00 Hungary v France 0-2
Jun 19 17:00 Portugal v Germany 2-1
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland 1-0


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2021)

*Matchday 2 of 3:*

Jun 16 14:00 Finland v Russia 1-1
Jun 16 17:00 Turkey v Wales 1-1
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland 2-1
Jun 17 14:00 Ukraine v North Macedonia 2-1
Jun 17 17:00 Denmark v Belgium 0-2
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria 2-0
Jun 18 14:00 Sweden v Slovakia 2-1
Jun 18 17:00 Croatia v Czech Republic 2-1
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland 2-0
Jun 19 14:00 Hungary v France 0-3
Jun 19 17:00 Portugal v Germany 2-1
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland 2-0


----------



## MGFore (Jun 14, 2021)

Jun 16 14:00 Finland v Russia - 0-1
Jun 16 17:00 Turkey v Wales - 2-0
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland - 3-0
Jun 17 14:00 Ukraine v North Macedonia - 4-0
Jun 17 17:00 Denmark v Belgium - 1-2
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria - 1-0
Jun 18 14:00 Sweden v Slovakia - 1-1
Jun 18 17:00 Croatia v Czech Republic - 2-1
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland - 0-0
Jun 19 14:00 Hungary v France - 0-3
Jun 19 17:00 Portugal v Germany - 1-1
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland - 2-0


----------



## Rooter (Jun 14, 2021)

Jun 16 14:00 Finland v Russia 1-3
Jun 16 17:00 Turkey v Wales 1-2
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland 2-0
Jun 17 14:00 Ukraine v North Macedonia 2-0
Jun 17 17:00 Denmark v Belgium 1-2
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria 1-0
Jun 18 14:00 Sweden v Slovakia 0-0
Jun 18 17:00 Croatia v Czech Republic 0-0
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland 3-1
Jun 19 14:00 Hungary v France 0-3
Jun 19 17:00 Portugal v Germany 0-2
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland 2-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 14, 2021)

Piece said:



			After today's games....

View attachment 37051

Click to expand...

Quick, post an updated table before the next game starts.


----------



## Piece (Jun 14, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Quick, post an updated table before the next game starts. 

Click to expand...

You have a 3pt lead....!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 14, 2021)

Piece said:



			You have a 3pt lead....!
		
Click to expand...

I know, but I've never seen a league table that had Colchester at the top of it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 14, 2021)

Matchday 2 of 3:

Jun 16 14:00 Finland v Russia1-1
Jun 16 17:00 Turkey v Wales2-1
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland2-0
Jun 17 14:00 Ukraine v North Macedonia2-1
Jun 17 17:00 Denmark v Belgium0-2
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria2-1
Jun 18 14:00 Sweden v Slovakia2-1
Jun 18 17:00 Croatia v Czech Republic1-1
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland3-0
Jun 19 14:00 Hungary v France0-2
Jun 19 17:00 Portugal v Germany1-2
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland2-0


----------



## Piece (Jun 14, 2021)

Piece said:



			You have a 3pt lead....!
		
Click to expand...

4pt lead now........


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 14, 2021)

Jun 16 14:00 Finland v Russia 1-1
Jun 16 17:00 Turkey v Wales 0-1
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland 2-0
Jun 17 14:00 Ukraine v North Macedonia 1-0
Jun 17 17:00 Denmark v Belgium 0-2
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria 2-0
Jun 18 14:00 Sweden v Slovakia 0-1
Jun 18 17:00 Croatia v Czech Republic 1-1
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland 3-0
Jun 19 14:00 Hungary v France 0-2
Jun 19 17:00 Portugal v Germany 2-1
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland 2-1


----------



## Piece (Jun 14, 2021)

Colchester hit the top! Decent day for the Captain.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 14, 2021)

Jun 16 15:00 Finland v Russia 0-3
Jun 16 18:00 Turkey v Wales 2-0
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland 3-1
Jun 17 15:00 Ukraine v North Macedonia 2-0
Jun 17 18:00 Denmark v Belgium 0-3
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria 2-1
Jun 18 15:00 Sweden v Slovakia 1-1
Jun 18 18:00 Croatia v Czech Republic 2-1
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland 1-2
Jun 19 15:00 Hungary v France 0-3
Jun 19 18:00 Portugal v Germany 2-2
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland 3-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 15, 2021)

Jun 16 15:00 Finland v Russia 0-2
Jun 16 18:00 Turkey v Wales 2-1
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland 3-0
Jun 17 15:00 Ukraine v North Macedonia 2-0
Jun 17 18:00 Denmark v Belgium 1-3
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria 3-1
Jun 18 15:00 Sweden v Slovakia 0-1
Jun 18 18:00 Croatia v Czech Republic 1-1
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland 3-0
Jun 19 15:00 Hungary v France 0-2
Jun 19 18:00 Portugal v Germany 1-2
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 15, 2021)

Matchday 2 of 3:

Jun 16 14:00 Finland 2 v 0 Russia
Jun 16 17:00 Turkey 1 v 2 Wales
Jun 16 20:00 Italy 2 v 0 Switzerland

Jun 17 14:00 Ukraine 2 v 0 North Macedonia
Jun 17 17:00 Denmark 1 v 2 Belgium
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands 2 v 0 Austria

Jun 18 14:00 Sweden 1 v 0 Slovakia
Jun 18 17:00 Croatia 2 v 0 Czech Republic
Jun 18 20:00 England 2 v 0 Scotland

Jun 19 14:00 Hungary 0 v 2 France
Jun 19 17:00 Portugal 1 v 1 Germany
Jun 19 20:00 Spain 2 v 0 Poland


----------



## Piece (Jun 15, 2021)

*Matchday 2 of 3:*

Jun 16    14:00    Finland  v  Russia 1-1
Jun 16    17:00    Turkey  v  Wales 2-1
Jun 16    20:00    Italy  v  Switzerland 2-0
Jun 17    14:00    Ukraine  v  North Macedonia 2-1
Jun 17    17:00    Denmark  v  Belgium 0-3
Jun 17    20:00    Netherlands  v  Austria 3-1
Jun 18    14:00    Sweden  v  Slovakia 1-1
Jun 18    17:00    Croatia  v  Czech Republic 1-1
Jun 18    20:00    England  v  Scotland 3-1
Jun 19    14:00    Hungary  v  France 0-2
Jun 19    17:00    Portugal  v  Germany 1-2
Jun 19    20:00    Spain  v  Poland 1-0


----------



## Piece (Jun 15, 2021)

Nudge for those that haven't submitted match day 2 predictions:

@IanMcC
@Captainron 
@Kellfire 
@fundy 



Anybody else is welcome to join the fun!


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2021)

Matchday 2 of 3:

Jun 16 14:00 Finland v Russia 0-2
Jun 16 17:00 Turkey v Wales 1-1
Jun 16 20:00 Italy v Switzerland 3-0
Jun 17 14:00 Ukraine v North Macedonia 2-1
Jun 17 17:00 Denmark v Belgium 0-2
Jun 17 20:00 Netherlands v Austria 1-0
Jun 18 14:00 Sweden v Slovakia 1-2
Jun 18 17:00 Croatia v Czech Republic 1-2
Jun 18 20:00 England v Scotland 1-0
Jun 19 14:00 Hungary v France 0-3
Jun 19 17:00 Portugal v Germany 1-2
Jun 19 20:00 Spain v Poland 1-1


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2021)

Piece said:



			Nudge for those that haven't submitted match day 2 predictions:

@IanMcC
@Captainron
@Kellfire
@fundy



Anybody else is welcome to join the fun!
		
Click to expand...

Just been waiting to gauge everyone’s form.  😀


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Just been waiting to gauge everyone’s form.  😀
		
Click to expand...

Just copy and paste Fundy.


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Just copy and paste Fundy.
		
Click to expand...

he might want better than mid table tho


----------



## IanMcC (Jun 15, 2021)

match day 2


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2021)

*Matchday 2 of 3:*

Jun 16    14:00    Finland  1 v  1 Russia
Jun 16    17:00    Turkey  2 v 0 Wales
Jun 16    20:00    Italy 2 v  0 Switzerland
Jun 17    14:00    Ukraine 4 v 1 North Macedonia
Jun 17    17:00    Denmark  0 v  3 Belgium
Jun 17    20:00    Netherlands  3 v 1 Austria
Jun 18    14:00    Sweden  2 v  1 Slovakia
Jun 18    17:00    Croatia  1 v 1 Czech Republic
Jun 18    20:00    England  2 v 0  Scotland
Jun 19    14:00    Hungary  0 v 3  France
Jun 19    17:00    Portugal  0 v 1 Germany
Jun 19    20:00    Spain  2 v 0 Poland


----------



## Captainron (Jun 15, 2021)

*Matchday 2 of 3:*

Jun 16    14:00    Finland  1v  Russia1
Jun 16    17:00    Turkey  2v  Wales1
Jun 16    20:00    Italy 4 v  Switzerland1
Jun 17    14:00    Ukraine  3v  North Macedonia1
Jun 17    17:00    Denmark  0v  Belgium2
Jun 17    20:00    Netherlands  3v  Austria1
Jun 18    14:00    Sweden  1v  Slovakia1
Jun 18    17:00    Croatia  1v  Czech Republic1
Jun 18    20:00    England 2 v  Scotland1
Jun 19    14:00    Hungary  1v  France2
Jun 19    17:00    Portugal3  v  Germany0
Jun 19    20:00    Spain  1v  Poland1


----------



## Piece (Jun 16, 2021)

After a slow start, Kellfire moving up....


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 16, 2021)

Piece said:



			After a slow start, Kellfire moving up....

View attachment 37083

Click to expand...

Ive impressed myself with my sheer guesses in round 1 - I'll overcomplicate from here on out!


----------



## Piece (Jun 16, 2021)

These are the final set of group stage matches. 

*Matchday 3 of 3:*

Jun 20    17:00    Italy  v  Wales
Jun 20    17:00    Switzerland  v  Turkey
Jun 21    17:00    North Macedonia  v  Netherlands
Jun 21    17:00    Ukraine  v  Austria
Jun 21    20:00    Finland  v  Belgium
Jun 21    20:00    Russia  v  Denmark
Jun 22    20:00    Croatia  v  Scotland
Jun 22    20:00    Czech Republic  v  England
Jun 23    17:00    Slovakia  v  Spain
Jun 23    17:00    Sweden  v  Poland
Jun 23    20:00    Germany  v  Hungary
Jun 23    20:00    Portugal  v  France


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2021)

*Matchday 3 of 3:*

Jun 20    17:00    Italy  v  Wales 2-1
Jun 20    17:00    Switzerland  v  Turkey 2-2
Jun 21    17:00    North Macedonia  v  Netherlands 0-3
Jun 21    17:00    Ukraine  v  Austria 1-1
Jun 21    20:00    Finland  v  Belgium 0-3
Jun 21    20:00    Russia  v  Denmark 1-2
Jun 22    20:00    Croatia  v  Scotland 1-0
Jun 22    20:00    Czech Republic  v  England 0-2
Jun 23    17:00    Slovakia  v  Spain 0-3
Jun 23    17:00    Sweden  v  Poland 1-2
Jun 23    20:00    Germany  v  Hungary 3-0
Jun 23    20:00    Portugal  v  France 1-2


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 16, 2021)

*Matchday 3 of 3:*

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-0
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 1-1
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 0-2
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 2-2
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 0-3
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 2-1
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 2-1
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 0-2
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 1-2
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 2-2
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 3-0
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-2


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2021)

Whoa you lads are keen, the wise man waits to see who needs a win, or teams that are top regardless and field a young team for example..


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Whoa you lads are keen, the wise man waits to see who needs a win, or teams that are top regardless and field a young team for example..
		
Click to expand...

If I overthink I'm doomed!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Whoa you lads are keen, the wise man waits to see who needs a win, or teams that are top regardless and field a young team for example..
		
Click to expand...

Not bothered. I've done a prediction game with my footy team mates as well, but we did the entire group stage before it began so I've been mostly pasting the same scores here.


----------



## Piece (Jun 16, 2021)

Rooter and leader Colchester have a good day


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 16, 2021)

Matchday 3 of 3:

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales2-1
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey2-1
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands1-3
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria2-1
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium1-3
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark1-1
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland2-1
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England2-2
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain0-2
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland2-1
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary3-0
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France1-2

changed the England game score. Primarily coz runners up is a better last 16 game than winning the group.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2021)

Man, this isn't going well for me.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Man, this isn't going well for me.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the "using the same predictions" thing was backing yourself too much  Mix it up


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Maybe the "using the same predictions" thing was backing yourself too much  Mix it up
		
Click to expand...

Nah. 15 points today and I'm right back in it!


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Nah. 15 points today and I'm right back in it!
		
Click to expand...

15 unanswered points maybe


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Man, this isn't going well for me.
		
Click to expand...

Just five points off top four position.....


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2021)

Piece said:



			Just five points off top four position.....
		
Click to expand...

If you ain't first, you're last!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If you ain't first, you're last!
		
Click to expand...

Look on the bright side, you're the same points off top 4 than Spurs were last season, but you have a chance to better them


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Nah. 15 points today and I'm right back in it!
		
Click to expand...

It's happening lads! One down two to go...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's happening
		
Click to expand...

Oh no it isn't.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Oh no it isn't.
		
Click to expand...

That was the only one I bloody changed as well! In my other games I have it as 2-1!


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2021)

What a day of scoring! Worst score was 10/15. IanMcC get a maximum 15! Anyone noticing PaperBoy quietly moving up the rankings? Rooter hits the top though....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 18, 2021)

Boooom! And thats me done. only one way from here!!

May as well pin my flag to the mast now!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 18, 2021)

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-0
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 1-1
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 1-2
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 1-1
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 0-2
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 1-0
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 2-0
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 0-1
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 0-3
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 2-1
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 2-0
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-2


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2021)

These are the final set of group stage matches.

*Matchday 3 of 3:*

Jun 20    17:00    Italy  v  Wales 4-0
Jun 20    17:00    Switzerland  v  Turkey 1-0
Jun 21    17:00    North Macedonia  v  Netherlands 0-3
Jun 21    17:00    Ukraine  v  Austria 2-1
Jun 21    20:00    Finland  v  Belgium 0-2
Jun 21    20:00    Russia  v  Denmark 1-0
Jun 22    20:00    Croatia  v  Scotland 1-2
Jun 22    20:00    Czech Republic  v  England 0-2
Jun 23    17:00    Slovakia  v  Spain 1-3
Jun 23    17:00    Sweden  v  Poland 1-0
Jun 23    20:00    Germany  v  Hungary 4-1
Jun 23    20:00    Portugal  v  France 1-2


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2021)

Reminder for matchday 3 of 3 predictions still to come in from most of you!


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2021)

Colchester move back to the top. MGFore gets 5 pointer on the Eng v Scot game. Special mention to IanMcC who had five 5 pointers in a row!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2021)

Matchday 3 of 3:

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-1
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 1-1
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 0-2
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 1-0
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 0-2
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 1-1
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 2-0
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 0-2
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 0-3
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 2-1
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 1-0
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-2


----------



## bernix (Jun 19, 2021)

Matchday 3 of 3:

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-0
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 2-2
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 0-2
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 0-0
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 0-2
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 1-2
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 2-0
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 0-1
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 1-2
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 1-2
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 3-0
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-1


----------



## Captainron (Jun 19, 2021)

*Matchday 3 of 3:*

Jun 20    17:00    Italy 2 v  Wales 1
Jun 20    17:00    Switzerland  1 v  Turkey 1
Jun 21    17:00    North Macedonia  1v  Netherlands 3
Jun 21    17:00    Ukraine 2 v  Austria 0
Jun 21    20:00    Finland  0v  Belgium 4
Jun 21    20:00    Russia 2 v  Denmark 2
Jun 22    20:00    Croatia  1 v  Scotland 2
Jun 22    20:00    Czech Republic  1 v  England 1
Jun 23    17:00    Slovakia 1 v  Spain 2
Jun 23    17:00    Sweden  2 v  Poland 0
Jun 23    20:00    Germany  3 v  Hungary 1
Jun 23    20:00    Portugal 2 v  France 2


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 19, 2021)

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-1
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 0-0
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 0-2
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria1-0
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 0-3
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 1-1
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 1-1
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 0-2
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 0-2
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 0-1
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary1-1
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-2


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-0
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 2-1
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 1-2
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 0-0
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 1-1
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 0-1
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 2-1
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 0-0
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 1-2
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 2-1
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 2-0
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 19, 2021)

*Matchday 3 of 3:*

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-1
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 1-0
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 1-3
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 1-1
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 1-2
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 1-0
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 2-0
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 1-2
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 1-0
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 2-0
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 3-1
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-1

Colch Jnr decided that he wanted to get involved and make my predictions for the third round. Not convinced that Slovakia are going to beat Spain but he assures me that they are.


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



*Matchday 3 of 3:*

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-1
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 1-0
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 1-3
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 1-1
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 1-2
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 1-0
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 2-0
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 1-2
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 1-0
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 2-0
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 3-1
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-1

Colch Jnr decided that he wanted to get involved and make my predictions for the third round. Not convinced that Slovakia are going to beat Spain but he assures me that they are.
		
Click to expand...


Ringer alert!!!!!!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Ringer alert!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's a win win situation for me. If it goes badly I can blame it all on him. If it goes well I can take the credit for doing such a good job teaching him about football.


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			It's a win win situation for me. If it goes badly I can blame it all on him. If it goes well I can take the credit for doing such a good job teaching him about football.
		
Click to expand...


hmm, might have to get the dog to look at the KO stages for me


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



*Matchday 3 of 3:*

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-1
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 1-0
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 1-3
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 1-1
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 1-2
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 1-0
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 2-0
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 1-2
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 1-0
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 2-0
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 3-1
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-1

Colch Jnr decided that he wanted to get involved and make my predictions for the third round. Not convinced that Slovakia are going to beat Spain but he assures me that they are.
		
Click to expand...

Good to have jnr involved. I'm having my lunch handed to me by my 11yr old son.!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 19, 2021)

Are Portugal losing on purpose to avoid England


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2021)

Predictions needed from please :

@HowlingGale 
@IanMcC 
@Paperboy 
@Fade and Die 
@MGFore 
@Kellfire 

Before 5pm tomorrow


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2021)

Matchday 2 of 3 complete! Colchester still leading, just!


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

are we ok to change predictions or is it once posted tough?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			are we ok to change predictions or is it once posted tough?
		
Click to expand...

Think that there was an earlier post that you can change predictions right up until kick off. But post new predictions, don't edit your previous post.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 19, 2021)

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-1
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 2-0
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 0-3
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 2-1
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 0-3
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 1-2
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 1-1
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 0-1
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 0-2
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 0-1
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 4-0
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 0-3


----------



## IanMcC (Jun 19, 2021)

Matchday 3 predictions. All done pre tournament.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 20, 2021)

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 3-0
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 1-0
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 0-4
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 2-1
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 3-1
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 1-0
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 0-2
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 1-2
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 1-3
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 2-2
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 3-0
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-2


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 20, 2021)

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales 2-0
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey 1-0
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands 1-4
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria 2-1
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium 0-2
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark 1-1
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland 1-0
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England 0-0
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain 1-2
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland 2-0
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary 2-0
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France 1-3


----------



## Piece (Jun 20, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Think that there was an earlier post that you can change predictions right up until kick off. But post new predictions, don't edit your previous post.
		
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 20, 2021)

Matchday 3 of 3:

Jun 20 17:00 Italy v Wales2-1
Jun 20 17:00 Switzerland v Turkey2-1
Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia v Netherlands1-3
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine v Austria2-1
Jun 21 20:00 Finland v Belgium1-3
Jun 21 20:00 Russia v Denmark1-1
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia v Scotland2-1
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic v England2-2 changed from initial prediction 
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia v Spain0-2
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden v Poland2-1
Jun 23 20:00 Germany v Hungary3-0
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal v France1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 20, 2021)

Italy 2 - 1 Wales
Switzerland 1 - 1 Turkey


----------



## Piece (Jun 20, 2021)

After the last group A games:



Not heard from @MGFore?


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 20, 2021)

*Matchday 3 of 3:*

Jun 21 17:00 North Macedonia  0 v 3 Netherlands
Jun 21 17:00 Ukraine 2 v 0 Austria
Jun 21 20:00 Finland 1 v 3 Belgium
Jun 21 20:00 Russia 1 v 1 Denmark
Jun 22 20:00 Croatia 2 v 0 Scotland 
Jun 22 20:00 Czech Republic 1 v 2 England
Jun 23 17:00 Slovakia 1 v 2 Spain 
Jun 23 17:00 Sweden 2 v 0 Poland
Jun 23 20:00 Germany 2 v 0 Hungary
Jun 23 20:00 Portugal 1 v 1 France


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2021)

It seems that nobody had Turkey down for worst team, so that category is a bust.


----------



## Piece (Jun 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It seems that nobody had Turkey down for worst team, so that category is a bust. 

Click to expand...

North Macedonia to lose by 5 could work?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2021)

Piece said:



			North Macedonia to lose by 5 could work? 

Click to expand...

Hopefully not because I went for Hungary.


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2021)

Can you change my prediciton to:

Finland 1 Belgium 3 plse (expected belgium to rest several)


----------



## Piece (Jun 21, 2021)

Getting towards the end of the group stages. Orikoru, bernix and Fade and Die had a good day.




The Worst Team is now confirmed as *Turkey*, closely followed by North Macedonia. Turkey were the dark horses and were in good form coming into the tournament! No-one got Turkey; some got close with North Macedonia though.

Golden Boot candidates are on 3 currently - Ronaldo, Schick, Lukaku and Wijnaldum

Race for the Golden Glove is going to be very interesting...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			Race for the Golden Glove is going to be very interesting...
		
Click to expand...

What are the metrics? saves? clean sheets? combination of?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			What are the metrics? saves? clean sheets? combination of?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's literally just most clean sheets.


----------



## Piece (Jun 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's literally just most clean sheets.
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to use the name they officially announce as the "Golden Glove". If not, I'll work out something that benefits me us.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			I was just going to use the name they officially announce as the "Golden Glove". If not, I'll work out something that benefits me us. 

Click to expand...

That's what I mean, I think they just give that award to the most clean sheets. 

Hmm, according to this there is no golden glove: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_European_Championship_awards  That might just be World Cups where they do that? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFA_World_Cup_awards#Golden_Glove - Clear as mud really.


----------



## bernix (Jun 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			Getting towards the end of the group stages. Orikoru, bernix and Fade and Die had a good day.



Race for the Golden Glove is going to be very interesting...
		
Click to expand...

Donnarumma has not yet conceded a goal


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			Getting towards the end of the group stages. Orikoru, bernix and Fade and Die have a good day.

View attachment 37162


The Worst Team is now confirmed as *Turkey*, closely followed by North Macedonia. Turkey were the dark horses and were in good form coming into the tournament! No-one got Turkey though; some got close with North Macedonia though.

Golden Boot candidates are on 3 currently - Ronaldo, Schick, Lukaku and Wijnaldum

Race for the Golden Glove is going to be very interesting...
		
Click to expand...

If the golden glove is given to the keeper that keeps most clean sheets then surely worst team should go to a team that hasn't scored a goal. If Scotland lose 5-0 to Croatia tonight they'll have the same goal difference as Turkey. Even if they only lose 2-0 they must be in the discussion for worst team. Yes, they'll have a point but three games and no goals is poor. Even Turkey and North Macedonia have managed to hit the target.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



*If the golden glove is given to the keeper that keeps most clean sheets then surely worst team should go to a team that hasn't scored a goal.* If Scotland lose 5-0 to Croatia tonight they'll have the same goal difference as Turkey. Even if they only lose 2-0 they must be in the discussion for worst team. Yes, they'll have a point but three games and no goals is poor. Even Turkey and North Macedonia have managed to hit the target.
		
Click to expand...

There is no logic in this statement.   Ranking teams has always categorically been defined by number of points first, and _then _goal difference/head to head.


----------



## IanMcC (Jun 23, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			If the golden glove is given to the keeper that keeps most clean sheets then surely worst team should go to a team that hasn't scored a goal. If Scotland lose 5-0 to Croatia tonight they'll have the same goal difference as Turkey. Even if they only lose 2-0 they must be in the discussion for worst team. Yes, they'll have a point but three games and no goals is poor. Even Turkey and North Macedonia have managed to hit the target.
		
Click to expand...

using your skewed logic, surely one of the worst teams in the tournament is England, with 2 goals in 3 games.


----------



## Piece (Jun 23, 2021)

Group stage finished! Here are the results from the Group Stage, showing points breakdown =>

Nice one Rooter! Takes the chocolates for the Group Stage.




Now on to the last 16....


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2021)

Scooter top of the league, Scooter Scooter top of the league


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 23, 2021)

Colch Jnr let me down for the last round of matches (Slovakia to beat Spain 1-0, the boy's a moron), and now the younger Colch Jnr has decided that he wants to have a go at predicting the next round of matches. And he knows nothing about football.


----------



## Piece (Jun 23, 2021)

*Last 16 fixtures, starting on Sat, June 26th. *

Predictions to be made for the 90 mins score ONLY! A.E.T. does not count.

Jun 26    17:00    Wales  v  Denmark
Jun 26    20:00    Italy  v  Austria
Jun 27    17:00    Netherlands  v  Czech Republic
Jun 27    20:00    Belgium  v  Portugal
Jun 28    17:00    Croatia  v  Spain
Jun 28    20:00    France  v  Switzerland
Jun 29    17:00    England  v  Germany
Jun 29    20:00    Sweden  v  Ukraine

Good Luck!


----------



## IanMcC (Jun 23, 2021)

Wales 1 2 Denmark
Italy 3 0 Austria
Netherlands 2 0 Czech Republic
Belgium 2 1 Portugal
Croatia 2 1 Spain
France 3 0 Switzerland
England 0 1 Germany
Sweden 2 2 Ukraine

Last 16 predictions


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 26    17:00    Wales  v  Denmark 2 1
Jun 26    20:00    Italy  v  Austria 3 0
Jun 27    17:00    Netherlands  v  Czech Republic 2 0
Jun 27    20:00    Belgium  v  Portugal 3 1
Jun 28    17:00    Croatia  v  Spain 1 3
Jun 28    20:00    France  v  Switzerland 3 1
Jun 29    17:00    England  v  Germany 1 2
Jun 29    20:00    Sweden  v  Ukraine 2 1


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 1-1
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 3-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 2-1
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 2-2
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 0-1
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 2-0
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 1-1 
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 1-0


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 1-2
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 3-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 2-0
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 2-1
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 0-2
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 2-1
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 1-0
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 2-0

no draws, you heard it here first!!


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 2-1
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 3-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 2-0
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 2-2
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 1-2
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 3-0
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 2-1
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 2-1


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 1-2
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 3-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 2-0
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 2-1
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 0-2
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 2-1
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 1-0
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 2-0

no draws, you heard it here first!!
		
Click to expand...

But tashy had no draws in his predictions above so...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			But tashy had no draws in his predictions above so...
		
Click to expand...

Is he top of the league though Marc???


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Is he top of the league though Marc???
		
Click to expand...

Someone has a case of the big I ams!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Someone has a case of the big I ams!
		
Click to expand...

Damn right I have!! ;-)


----------



## bernix (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark  1-2
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 2-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 2-1
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 3-2
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 1-1
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 2-0
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 0-0
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 2-0


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 1-1
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 3-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech 2-1
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 3-1
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 0-0
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 2-0
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 1-0
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 2-0


----------



## Piece (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 26    17:00    Wales  v  Denmark 1-1
Jun 26    20:00    Italy  v  Austria 2-0
Jun 27    17:00    Netherlands  v  Czech Republic 2-1
Jun 27    20:00    Belgium  v  Portugal 2-2
Jun 28    17:00    Croatia  v  Spain 1-2
Jun 28    20:00    France  v  Switzerland 3-0
Jun 29    17:00    England  v  Germany 2-1
Jun 29    20:00    Sweden  v  Ukraine 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 2-1
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 2-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 3-0
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 3-1
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 1-0
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 3-1
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 2-0
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 1-1


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 1-2
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 2-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 1-1
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 3-2
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 1-2
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 2-0
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 1-1
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 2-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 0-0
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 2-1
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 1-0
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 2-2
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 1-1
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 3-0
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany2-1
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 1-0


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales 1 v 2 Denmark
Jun 26 20:00 Italy 2 v 0 Austria
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands 3 v 1 Czech Republic
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium 2 v 1 Portugal
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia 1 v 1 Spain
Jun 28 20:00 France 2 v 0 Switzerland
Jun 29 17:00 England 1 v 1 Germany
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden 1 v 0 Ukraine


----------



## Piece (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks for the Group Stage predictions so far. 😎

Still awaiting from:

@HowlingGale
@ColchesterFC 
@Paperboy 
@MGFore 
@Captainron 

By kick off time tomorrow (Sat) please 😀


----------



## Captainron (Jun 25, 2021)

Jun 26    17:00    Wales  2 v  Denmark 0
Jun 26    20:00    Italy 2 v  Austria 0
Jun 27    17:00    Netherlands 3 v  Czech Republic 1
Jun 27    20:00    Belgium  1 v  Portugal 0
Jun 28    17:00    Croatia  1 v  Spain 1
Jun 28    20:00    France 3 v  Switzerland 0
Jun 29    17:00    England  2 v  Germany 0 (still no Kane goal)
Jun 29    20:00    Sweden 2 v  Ukraine  2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 25, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 1-0
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 2-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 1-1
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 3-1
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 1-2
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 2-0
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 0-0
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 2-1

Colch jnr the younger's predictions for the round of 16. He knows less about football than his brother so I'm not expecting an avalanche of points.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 25, 2021)

Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 1-2
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 3-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 2 0
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 3 1
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 1 3
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 3 1
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 1 2
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 26, 2021)

*Last 16 fixtures, starting on Sat, June 26th.*

Jun 26 17:00 Wales 1 v 2 Denmark
Jun 26 20:00 Italy 2 v 0 Austria
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands 2 v 0 Czech Republic
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium 1 v 1 Portugal
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia 1 v 2 Spain
Jun 28 20:00 France 3 v 0 Switzerland
Jun 29 17:00 England 1 v 1 Germany
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden 2 v 0 Ukraine


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Errr what?? They don't have Poborsky and Baros anymore! 

Click to expand...

Ok @fundy - I've just popped my humble pie into the oven at gas mark 4. 😱


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 27, 2021)

All our predictions are getting smashed to bits at the moment 😳


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ok @fundy - I've just popped my humble pie into the oven at gas mark 4. 😱
		
Click to expand...

 You could be Young Homer 🤔😳😁


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ok @fundy - I've just popped my humble pie into the oven at gas mark 4. 😱
		
Click to expand...


dont jinx the Czechs before they play Denmark lol

Italians were supposed to win in 90 mins and the Czechs in ET tho


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 27, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 1-0
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 2-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 1-1
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 3-1
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 1-2
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 2-0
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 0-0
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 2-1

Colch jnr the younger's predictions for the round of 16. He knows less about football than his brother so I'm not expecting an avalanche of points.
		
Click to expand...

He's just asked me, "How many points do I get if Belgium win 1-0?" I said, "Three". He asked how many did I get for the last game?" I said "None". He said "That doesn't seem fair. I should get more points because I don't know anything about football". 

So come on @Piece are you going to be responsible for my 10 year old son crying or are you going to give him bonus points for not knowing anything about football?

(I am happy for any bonus point award to wait until the end of the tournament and for him to then be awarded an amount of bonus points that means he fails to win by one point)


----------



## Piece (Jun 27, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			He's just asked me, "How many points do I get if Belgium win 1-0?" I said, "Three". He asked how many did I get for the last game?" I said "None". He said "That doesn't seem fair. I should get more points because I don't know anything about football". 

So come on @Piece are you going to be responsible for my 10 year old son crying or are you going to give him bonus points for not knowing anything about football?

(I am happy for any bonus point award to wait until the end of the tournament and for him to then be awarded an amount of bonus points that means he fails to win by one point)
		
Click to expand...

Nice try 😁🤣

No sympathy for lack of football knowledge as I'm currently last in my family, way behind my wife, and my 11 and 13 yr old. The wife barely knows football is 11 a side. 😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			Nice try 😁🤣

No sympathy for lack of football knowledge as I'm currently last in my family, way behind my wife, and my 11 and 13 yr old. The wife barely knows football is 11 a side. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Before kick off tonight I was talking to Mrs Colch about the game and how it was going to go. She asked for my prediction and I said "I think Belgium will win but it depends on whether Ronaldo turns up or not". She said, "But he's there, I've just seen him in the line for the national anthem". Then had to have the discussion about performing on the night. It's not just Colch Jnr 2 that knows nothing about football.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 28, 2021)

Good on Belgium to beat Ronaldo...  Assume this was his final cup.


Now waiting for the final leg of Brexit on Tues night.. 

Is Doha 2022 still happening?.. too early for a prediction thread


----------



## Piece (Jun 28, 2021)

Halfway through last 16 fixtures. Scoring a bit tough so far - Captainron with the only 5 pointer this round.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 28, 2021)

Piece said:



			Halfway through last 16 fixtures. Scoring a bit tough so far - Captainron with the only 5 pointer this round.

View attachment 37271

Click to expand...

Save yourself the trouble... here is the cheatsheet


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 28, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



*OTHER:*

Winner: France
Final four: France, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany
Golden Boot: Lukaku
Golden Glove: Courtois
Worst Team: Hungary
		
Click to expand...

As we're allowed to change our predictions right up until kick off I'd like to change my ones above.

Winner: Belgium
Final four: Belgium, Germany, Spain, Czech Republic
Golden Boot: Lukaku
Golden Glove: Courtois
Worst Team: North Macedonia


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			As we're allowed to change our predictions right up until kick off I'd like to change my ones above.

Winner: Belgium
Final four: Belgium, Germany, Spain, Czech Republic
Golden Boot: Lukaku
Golden Glove: Courtois
Worst Team: North Macedonia
		
Click to expand...


careful, youll get laughed out of here for picking the Czechs for the semi finals


----------



## Piece (Jun 28, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			As we're allowed to change our predictions right up until kick off I'd like to change my ones above.

Winner: Belgium
Final four: Belgium, Germany, Spain, Czech Republic
Golden Boot: Lukaku
Golden Glove: Courtois
Worst Team: North Macedonia
		
Click to expand...

I would have gone for Turkey as my changed worst team 😉😆


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 29, 2021)

Piece said:



			I would have gone for Turkey as my changed worst team 😉😆
		
Click to expand...

Didn't want to make it too obvious.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 29, 2021)

Cant imagine there were many points scored last night!!!


----------



## bernix (Jun 29, 2021)

i‘ve scored 3


----------



## Rooter (Jun 29, 2021)

bernix said:



			i‘ve scored 3
		
Click to expand...

I looked back and amazingly quite a few predicted a Spain draw after 90 mins!! There was me shouting there would be no draws!! We have only had 3 out of 5 games!!


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Cant imagine there were many points scored last night!!!
		
Click to expand...

Here's the latest and greatest table...




Kell, Captain and Bernix doing OK in the Group stages! Ori, Bill and me not so...


----------



## Captainron (Jun 29, 2021)

Will i get extra points if Kane doesn't score against Germany?


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Will i get extra points if Kane doesn't score against Germany? 

Click to expand...



He'd still be on the same number as Mbappe then


----------



## Captainron (Jun 29, 2021)

Piece said:





He'd still be on the same number as Mbappe then 

Click to expand...

I got the score right but Kane scored so I’m prepared to have some points docked…..


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Jun 26 17:00 Wales v Denmark 1-2
Jun 26 20:00 Italy v Austria 3-0
Jun 27 17:00 Netherlands v Czech Republic 2-0
Jun 27 20:00 Belgium v Portugal 2-1
Jun 28 17:00 Croatia v Spain 0-2
Jun 28 20:00 France v Switzerland 2-1
Jun 29 17:00 England v Germany 1-0
Jun 29 20:00 Sweden v Ukraine 2-0

no draws, you heard it here first!!
		
Click to expand...


No draws you say, and this is the man thats winning 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2021)

End of the last 16 fixtures. Rooter stays on top with a 5pt margin. The Captain is the highest scorer in this stage, despite not knowing a donkey when he sees it


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2021)

Now it's the QFs..... Same rules apply.

Jul 02    17:00    Switzerland  v  Spain
Jul 02    20:00    Belgium  v  Italy
Jul 03    17:00    Czech Republic  v  Denmark
Jul 03    20:00    Ukraine  v  England


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 1-3
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 1-2
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 1-1
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-3

I may change one if Scooters too similar


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 1-2
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 2-2
Jul 03 17:00 Czech R v Denmark 0-2
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2021)

For God's sake, I might as well pack it in.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 30, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 2-3
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 2-2
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 1-2
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-2


----------



## Piece (Jun 30, 2021)

Jul 02    17:00    Switzerland  v  Spain  0-2
Jul 02    20:00    Belgium  v  Italy 1-2
Jul 03    17:00    Czech Republic  v  Denmark 1-1
Jul 03    20:00    Ukraine  v  England 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2021)

*sigh*

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 1-2
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 1-2
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 1-1
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-2


----------



## Piece (Jun 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			*sigh*

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 1-2
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 1-2
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 1-1
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-2
		
Click to expand...

That could be 20 points right there, to put you back in the hunt....maybe


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 1-3
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 1-2
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 1-2
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-2


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 30, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 2-1
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 1-2
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 1-1
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2021)

Piece said:



			That could be 20 points right there, to put you back in the hunt....maybe
		
Click to expand...

Everyone else has said much the same thing at this point.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2021)

5 point buffer!! and i still have the golden boot pick playing, golden gloves and winner! potentially only 2 of final 4 though... and I am predicting that Belgium go out this round! So all of the typing before is in fact useless!! 

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 0-2
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 0-1
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 1-3
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-1

NO DRAWS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2021)

Jul 02    17:00    Switzerland  1 v 2  Spain
Jul 02    20:00    Belgium 1 v 0 Italy
Jul 03    17:00    Czech Republic  0 v  2 Denmark
Jul 03    20:00    Ukraine 1 v 2 England


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 30, 2021)

Jul 02    17:00    Switzerland 1 v 2 Spain
Jul 02    20:00    Belgium 2 v 1 Italy
Jul 03    17:00    Czech Republic 0 v 1 Denmark
Jul 03    20:00    Ukraine 1 v 2 England


----------



## Piece (Jul 1, 2021)

Still missing quite a few predictions for the Q/Fs. Games are tomorrow (Fri)


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 1, 2021)

Can I suggest that as we get towards the end, aka from the semis, all predictions are done via private message? Otherwise all the leader has to do to win realistically is make his predictions last and copy those of his nearest challenger to be sure he wins.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 1, 2021)

I’ll do mine this morning 👌


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Can I suggest that as we get towards the end, aka from the semis, all predictions are done via private message? Otherwise all the leader has to do to win realistically is make his predictions last and copy those of his nearest challenger to be sure he wins.
		
Click to expand...

Now now Marc, that's a downright scandalous suggestion!! 


CRTL+C then CTRL+V right????


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Can I suggest that as we get towards the end, aka from the semis, all predictions are done via private message? Otherwise all the leader has to do to win realistically is make his predictions last and copy those of his nearest challenger to be sure he wins.
		
Click to expand...

Or every score can only be taken once, so if you're late to the party tough luck, you get 5-4.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Or every score can only be taken once, so if you're late to the party tough luck, you get 5-4. 

Click to expand...

Just NO.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Or every score can only be taken once, so if you're late to the party tough luck, you get 5-4. 

Click to expand...

Didn’t you see Spain - Croatia? 🤒


----------



## bernix (Jul 1, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 1-2
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 1-1
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 0-1
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-2


----------



## Piece (Jul 1, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Can I suggest that as we get towards the end, aka from the semis, all predictions are done via private message? Otherwise all the leader has to do to win realistically is make his predictions last and copy those of his nearest challenger to be sure he wins.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, not a bad idea. I'll consider it....


----------



## Captainron (Jul 1, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland 1 v Spain 2
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium 1 v Italy 1
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic 2 v Denmark 1
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine 0 v England 2


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 1, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 0-3
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 0-2
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 0-2
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-2

All away wins.


----------



## IanMcC (Jul 1, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 1-1
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 1-2
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 1-1
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 1-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 1, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 0-1
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 1-1
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 1-1
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 1, 2021)

Jul 02 17:00 Switzerland v Spain 1-3
Jul 02 20:00 Belgium v Italy 3-2
Jul 03 17:00 Czech Republic v Denmark 2-1
Jul 03 20:00 Ukraine v England 0-3


----------



## Piece (Jul 4, 2021)

Q/Fs are now done! We know the last four. Here's the leader board, including points for the last four and worst team.

No-one got worst team, as we know.

Last four predictions...the best was 2 out of 4 by five of us. You can see from the table who they were!

As for top scorer, it's between Ronaldo, Kane and Immobile for us predictors! No-one had Schick!

Full table....


----------



## Piece (Jul 4, 2021)

Semi-final predictions time!

Jul 06    20:00    Italy  v  Spain
Jul 07    20:00    England  v  Denmark

As before, prediction for 90 min only.

*For this round, you have the option to mail me your score directly if you don't want others to see it or post here, as usual. Up to you!*


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 1-2
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 2-0

Edited and reposted. 👍🏻


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2021)

Italy 2 Spain 1
England 1 Denmark 1


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2021)

Piece said:



			Semi-final predictions time!

Jul 06    20:00    Italy  v  Spain
Jul 07    20:00    England  v  Denmark

As before, prediction for 90 min only.

*For this round, you have the option to mail me your score directly if you don't want others to see it or post here, as usual. Up to you!*

Click to expand...

2-1 to Italy and England.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 4, 2021)

Italy 2 - 1 Spain 
England 2 - 0 Denmark


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 4, 2021)

ul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 4-2
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 5-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 4, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 3-1
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 3-1
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark3-1


----------



## IanMcC (Jul 4, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 2-0
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 1-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 4, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 2-0
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 2-0


----------



## Rooter (Jul 5, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 2-2
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 2-0

I think this whole comp will now be decided on the overall winner pick and golden boot etc, I am out of all 3 so 20 points lost!! Who is still in for some points on that?? (EDIT, Checked and near the Top, its only Fundy with Italy. pretty sure Pickford will be GG, GBoot already done I reckon.. So a big ten pointer for Italy fundy is hoping for!)


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 2-2
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 2-0

I think this whole comp will now be decided on the overall winner pick and golden boot etc, I am out of all 3 so 20 points lost!! Who is still in for some points on that?? (EDIT, Checked and near the Top, its only Fundy with Italy. pretty sure Pickford will be GG, GBoot already done I reckon.. So a big ten pointer for Italy fundy is hoping for!)
		
Click to expand...

I’d imagine he’d happily sacrifice his ten points for an England win.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 5, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 2-2
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 5-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 5, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 2-2
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 5-0
		
Click to expand...

You smoking Hopium? 😂😂😂👍


----------



## bernix (Jul 5, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain  3-1
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark  1-1


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 5, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			You smoking Hopium? 😂😂😂👍
		
Click to expand...

Its coming home... plus no point holding back now - got to predict outside the box to try and catch back up!


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 2-2
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 2-0

I think this whole comp will now be decided on the overall winner pick and golden boot etc, I am out of all 3 so 20 points lost!! Who is still in for some points on that?? (EDIT, Checked and near the Top, its only Fundy with Italy. pretty sure Pickford will be GG, GBoot already done I reckon.. So a big ten pointer for Italy fundy is hoping for!)
		
Click to expand...

Piece has Italy too but watchout for the captain who has England Kane and Pickford


----------



## Rooter (Jul 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Piece has Italy too but watchout for the captain who has England Kane and Pickford 

Click to expand...

Oooo sneaky!! possible 20 points there!! Tidy!!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Oooo sneaky!! possible 20 points there!! Tidy!!
		
Click to expand...

Not with the donkey being jerked with 25 minutes to go and a hat trick in the offing! Ori will be putting pins on that Southgate doll for months!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2021)

Piece said:



			Semi-final predictions time!
*For this round, you have the option to mail me your score directly if you don't want others to see it or post here, as usual. Up to you!*

Click to expand...

Anyone who hides their prediction is a muppet of the highest order. This is not exactly big money drama is it. 

Jul 06    20:00    Italy 3 v  Spain 1
Jul 07    20:00    England  3 v  Denmark 0


----------



## Piece (Jul 5, 2021)

Jul 06    20:00    Italy  v  Spain 1-0
Jul 07    20:00    England  v  Denmark 3-1


----------



## Piece (Jul 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 2-2
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 2-0

I think this whole comp will now be decided on the overall winner pick and golden boot etc, I am out of all 3 so 20 points lost!! Who is still in for some points on that?? (EDIT, Checked and near the Top, its only Fundy with Italy. pretty sure Pickford will be GG, GBoot already done I reckon.. So a big ten pointer for Italy fundy is hoping for!)
		
Click to expand...

According to my sheet, those still in with picking up those extra points are:

*Winner*: Piece (Italy), Pauldj42 (England), fundy (Italy), Captainron (England)
*Golden Boot*: Pauldj42 (Ronaldo), Orikoru (Ronaldo), Bdill93 (Kane), Fade and Die (Kane), Captainron (Kane), fundy (Immobile), pokerjoke (Ronaldo)
*Golden Glove*: Pauldj42 (Pickford), IanMcC (Donnarumma), bernix (Donnarumma), Captainron (Pickford), fundy (Donnarumma), pokerjoke (Pickford)

Rooter sweating on the Captain and fundy ....


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 5, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 1-0
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 1-0


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy 2 v Spain 1
Jul 07 20:00 England 2 v Denmark 0


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			According to my sheet, those still in with picking up those extra points are:

*Winner*: Piece (Italy), Pauldj42 (England), fundy (Italy), Captainron (England)
*Golden Boot*: Pauldj42 (Ronaldo), Orikoru (Ronaldo), Bdill93 (Kane), Fade and Die (Kane), Captainron (Kane), fundy (Immobile), pokerjoke (Ronaldo)
*Golden Glove*: Pauldj42 (Pickford), IanMcC (Donnarua)mm, bernix (Donnarumma), Captainron (Pickford), fundy (Donnarumma), pokerjoke (Pickford)

Rooter sweating on the Captain and fundy ....

Click to expand...

I had Donnarumma as well


----------



## Piece (Jul 6, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			I had Donnarumma as well 

Click to expand...

<checks sheet>
Yes you do!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			<checks sheet>
Yes you do!
		
Click to expand...

So did I but autocorrect changed it to Courtois for some reason. The same thing happened with my semi final, winner and golden boot predictions.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2021)

Jul 06 20:00 Italy v Spain 1-2
Jul 07 20:00 England v Denmark 2-0

Edited and reposted. 👍🏻


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/57744161?at_custom3=BBC+Sport&at_custom4=94F7AA6A-DEA1-11EB-9142-4A9196E8478F&at_campaign=64&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_medium=custom7&at_custom1=[post+type]

I think this essentially means Pickford has won the golden glove already.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 7, 2021)

Nice to see only two of us back the draw! Amazed more of you didn't that was a draw all day long! Although I punted Spain to win in ET...

PS. It's coming home.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 7, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Nice to see only two of us back the draw! Amazed more of you didn't that was a draw all day long! Although I punted Spain to win in ET...

PS. It's coming home.
		
Click to expand...

Happy I got that to be honest! Did think it would be 2-2 though, thought Italy had more going forward than they showed last night!


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2021)

Does anyone have OGs for the golden boot?


----------



## Piece (Jul 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			Does anyone have OGs for the golden boot? 

Click to expand...

Sign him up! 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2021)

I'll go 1-1 for the final. Not that it matters now, I can't catch anyone.


----------



## IanMcC (Jul 8, 2021)

Final - Italy 10 v Diving cheats 0


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 8, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			MATCH DAY 1 of 3:

OTHER:

*Winner: England*
Final four: England, Italy, Portugal, Germany
Golden Boot: Ronaldo
*Golden Glove: Pickford*
Worst Team: Scotland
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



 I thought we were talking this seriously?
		
Click to expand...

1 down, 1 to go.


----------



## Piece (Jul 8, 2021)

Latest and greatest table! Still lots to play for 




Winner (10pts) and Golden Boot (5pts) to be decided still!


----------



## Piece (Jul 8, 2021)

Last predictions please!

Jul 11    20:00    Italy  v  England


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 8, 2021)

Jul 11 20:00 Italy 3 v 1 England


----------



## Rooter (Jul 8, 2021)

Jul 11 20:00 Italy v England 1-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 8, 2021)

Jul 11 20:00 Italy v England 0-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 8, 2021)

Jul 11 20:00 Italy v England 1-2


----------



## Piece (Jul 8, 2021)

Jul 11    20:00    Italy  v  England 0-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 8, 2021)

Decisions decisions, do you go for the result you think or the result that could win you the league. 🤔😁


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Decisions decisions, do you go for the result you think or the result that could win you the league. 🤔😁
		
Click to expand...


dont think what i guess makes any difference , think the result determines whether i win or not. let us know what the perms are plse Tashy 

oh and England 1 Italy 1


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			dont think what i guess makes any difference , think the result determines whether i win or not. let us know what the perms are plse Tashy 

oh and England 1 Italy 1 

Click to expand...

Bottom line, I haven’t a clue, me heart says England. Me head says it’s very very close. 33 games undefeated. 😆


----------



## Captainron (Jul 9, 2021)

Jul 11 20:00 Italy 0 v England 2


----------



## bernix (Jul 9, 2021)

Jul 11 20:00 Italy v England 3-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 9, 2021)

England 2 Italy 1

Although that could change 🤔😖😁


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 9, 2021)

Last predictions please!

Jul 11 20:00 Italy v England 1-3


----------



## Piece (Jul 10, 2021)

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 10, 2021)

Italy 1 England 2


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 10, 2021)

Jul 11 20:00 Italy v England 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 10, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Italy 1 England 2
		
Click to expand...

I've changed my mind.

Italy 4 England 1.

Do I get bonus points for predicting errors from Stones, Walker and Pickford costing us goals and a red card for McGuire leading to a penalty for their 4th goal.

And younger Colch jnr says don't forget his bonus points for knowing nothing about football.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2021)

Who'd have thought it, the forum bully is really just a generic boring troll.
Made my day that has 😆


----------



## Piece (Jul 11, 2021)

Predictions needed from:

@Bdill93 
@IanMcC 
@Kellfire 

Plus any changes!

Good luck!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2021)

England to win 3-0. What the hell.


----------



## Piece (Jul 12, 2021)

Here's the final table! 




Congrats to fundy! Hope you all enjoyed it. 

Less than two years to Qatar


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			Here's the final table!

View attachment 37533


Congrats to fundy! Hope you all enjoyed it. 

Less than two years to Qatar 

Click to expand...

Good fun mate, thanks for organising.


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			Here's the final table! 

View attachment 37533


Congrats to fundy! Hope you all enjoyed it. 

Less than two years to Qatar 

Click to expand...


 Cheers for running Piece. Pretty sure Id have rather finished 4th or 5th though. Just wanted to knock Scooter off the top lol


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 12, 2021)

Well done Fundy
Good fun and thanks for organising


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2021)

Rooter = bottle job


----------



## bernix (Jul 12, 2021)

golden glove Pickford although Donnarumma awarded best player of the competition?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 12, 2021)

I was robbed.


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I was robbed.
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Piece (Jul 12, 2021)

bernix said:



			golden glove Pickford although Donnarumma awarded best player of the competition?
		
Click to expand...

Most clean sheets. They don't have a formal GG in the Euros.

FWIW, Donnarumma was not the best player in the tournament, IMHO


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks @Piece lovely stuff. At least I achieved mid-table with a correct score in the final.


----------



## bernix (Jul 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			Most clean sheets. They don't have a formal GG in the Euros.

FWIW, Donnarumma was not the best player in the tournament, IMHO 

Click to expand...

whether Donnarumma was the best player in the tournament is controversial but he was awarded with the trophy


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2021)

bernix said:



			whether Donnarumma was the best player in the tournament is controversial but he was awarded with the trophy
		
Click to expand...

In this game Piece stated golden glove, which traditionally is always the most clean sheets. Nothing to do with player of the tournament.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 12, 2021)

Cheers for organising. At least I wasn't last. 😁


----------



## bernix (Jul 12, 2021)

want to join HowlingGale, well organized, great work, sincerely enjoyed it
thanks piece


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks for running this Piece.Jolly good fun and lovely to have a thread with no infractions handed out 😉

Well won Fundy.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2021)

Yup. Cheers for sorting. I did way better than expected too.

Well done @fundy 👏


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Yup. Cheers for sorting. I did way better than expected too.

Well done @fundy 👏
		
Click to expand...


you cant have been far off winning if the penalty shoot out had gone the other way? at least youve not got to treat anyone to golf and lunch 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			you cant have been far off winning if the penalty shoot out had gone the other way? at least youve not got to treat anyone to golf and lunch 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as you won, I’ll extend that courtesy to you. Got to get something for beating the rabble of infallible knowledge on here


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Seeing as you won, I’ll extend that courtesy to you. Got to get something for beating the rabble of infallible knowledge on here
		
Click to expand...


You're too kind Sir, if I can defer until next year when my knee should be back in 1 piece then I would love to come up and get beaten up by Woodhall again  Guess Ill have to buy the evening curry


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			You're too kind Sir, if I can defer until next year when my knee should be back in 1 piece then I would love to come up and get beaten up by Woodhall again  Guess Ill have to buy the evening curry 

Click to expand...

👍


----------

